# Print Explosion Deluxe



## AndreaM (May 25, 2006)

Does anyone have this software? I bought it in January and can't get it to work on OS X Tiger. The manufacturer say it's not guaranteed to work on Tiger but Apple say it is! They told me to download the updates which I did. But the update won't install. I expanded the Stuffit file and clicked the Updater which begins to install then displays the message: The default location required for this install could not be found. This install will be cancelled". 

Nova have stopped answering my emails and Apple have now offered me a full refund. However, there is a very limited choice of this type of programme and I'd rather try and get it to work if possible.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chokoretto (May 25, 2006)

Print Explosion Deluxe is a good program--have used it in Jaguar and Panther.  Have upgraded to Tiger recently and the program will not launch.  According to the writeups, as you've seen, it is supposed to work on Tiger.  

This may not be the case with either you or me, but I am assuming at this point that the reason it won't launch is because I have one or more corrupt fonts.  I have not had time to fix them yet, but hope that once I do, Print Explosion will run.  It is very much a "font-dependent" application, so this may be the culprit.

HTH.


----------



## AndreaM (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for that info, Chokoretto. Nova have never offered any help as to what may be causing the problem. The problem I had was that I couldn't have different styles of font in the one text box. If I tried to put, say, the verse of a song in italics, the entire thing would change.

I have found an alternative product, MacKiev Print Shop, and have decided to give that a go,

Thanks again.


----------



## Natobasso (May 26, 2006)

Which font management program are you using? Could try FontExplorer--it's a free download and works great! www.linotype.com/fontexplorer


----------



## AndreaM (May 27, 2006)

As a newcomer to Mac I wasn't aware of the need for this kind of programme. Is this something exclusive to Mac as I didn't need to know about Font Management with Windows? The problem just seems to be with Print Explosion as I can edit text okay in 'Text Edit'.


----------



## Natobasso (May 27, 2006)

chokoretto said:
			
		

> This may not be the case with either you or me, but I am assuming at this point that the reason it won't launch is because I have one or more corrupt fonts.  I have not had time to fix them yet, but hope that once I do, Print Explosion will run.  It is very much a "font-dependent" application, so this may be the culprit.HTH.



I was responding to this comment

Font Management software is a very useful and vital feature for mac computers. They allow you to load only certain fonts instead of all fonts. I am a graphic designer and have more than 3000 fonts I need at my disposal, but I don't want to load them all at once so I use FontExplorer to pick and choose.

If you have any font issues you'll need to start by repariring permissions. Then managing your fonts with FontExplorer (or Font Book, the OS X font management app) might help if you have a font related issue with your Print Explosion program.


----------



## simbalala (May 27, 2006)

Off topic but I found this thread on font management over at the Apple User Tips Library to be very useful.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=607630


----------

